# Texas State Championship Tournament



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Possum Kingdom Lake
August 28th.
$150 entry
Numbers and Big 10

$4500 added money 100% payout.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

TTT


----------

